# How to make good won ton?



## AnnieKyung (Oct 15, 2006)

*How to make good won tan?*

Today I will try to make wontansoup. I have tried many times before, but cant seem to get it right.
I have bought these ingerdience:

Henh for chickenbroth
Pork, tinned crab, onion, wontan papers, glass-vermicelli, soysauce, ricewine, ricevinegar, garlic, ginger, fishsauce.

Does anybody know how to put these things together (not necessery all of them) to make the best wontan soup ever?


----------



## htc (Oct 15, 2006)

I usally put pork, shrimp, green onions, ginger, dash oyster sauce, white pepper, egg into my wontons. I made a pork soup base and eat with egg noodles and add the wontons.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't really know, but since won ton soup is chinese it might not have fish sauce in it. I don't even remember tasting soy in it.
I have never seen vermicelli in any either. 
I have always considered it to be very good chicken broth as the base and not a whole lot of other seasonings like vinegar, sauces, etc. Could be wrong.
Tinned crab, if bought from the canned tuna fish aisle is not really very flavorful.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 15, 2006)

Annie,

You might want to try this recipe.  However, it does take a bit of time to prepare but I am sure you will be satisfied with the end result.  You do need to buy egg noodle though, either fresh or dried.  Glass noodle is not suitable for wanton soup but you could forego the noodle if it's too troublesome to obtain it.

WONTON MEIN - Wonton Noodle Soup

250gm Chinese egg noodle
1 tbsp peanut oil

Wontons:
250gm shrimp, peeled and deveined
1-1/2 tsps salt
375gm medium-grind minced pork
1 tbsp Chinese rice wine or dry sherry
2 tsps light soy sauce
1 spring onion, minced
1/4 tsp sugar
Pinch of pepper
1 tsp sesame oil
1 tsp cornstarch (cornflour)
60 wonton wrappers
1 egg white, lightly beaten

Soup:
6 cups (1.5litre) chicken stock
1/4 tsp sugar
Light soy sauce to taste
1 tbsp sesame oil
Salt
500gm Bok Choy, cut into 2-inch lengths
1 spring onion, chopped

Method:
Bring a large pot of water to boil and salt it lightly.  Put the noodles (fresh or dried) into it, stirring to separate the strands.  Pour the noodles into a colander and rinse thoroughly with cold running water.  Drain well and transfer to a large bowl.  Toss with the oil to keep the strands from sticking together.

To prepare the wontons, chop the shrimp coarsely and place in a bowl.  Add the remaining 1/2 tsp salt, pork, wine, soy sauce, spring onion, sugar, pepper, sesame oil and cornstarch.
To wrap the dumplings, work with 1 wrapper at a time, keeping unused wrappers covered with a kitchen towel.  Place 1 heaping teaspoon of filling in the centre of a wrapper.  Moisten the wrapper edges with water and fold in half to form a triange, enclosing the filling.  Bring the two long ends up and over to meet and slightly overlap over the top of the filling.  Moisten where the edges overlap with egg white and press together to seal.  Set on a baking sheet and cover with another kitchen towel.  Continue to form dumplings until all the filling has been used.  Set aside 3 dozens dumplings for this dish; wrap the remainder and any unused wrappers in plastic wrap and freeze for up to 2 months.

To assemble the soup, in a saucepan, heat the chicken stock and season with the sugar, soy sauce and sesame oil.  At the same time, bring a large pot of water to a boil, salt lightly and add the bok choy.  Boil for 1 minute, then using a slotted spoon, transfer to a bowl and set aside.  When the stock is hot, drop in the noodles for a few seconds to reheat.  Using the spoon, scoop out the noodles and divide them among 6 warmed deep soup bowls, keep warm.

Drop 3 dozen wonton dumplings into the boiling water.  Cook until they float to the top about 3 minutes.  Using the spoon, scoop out the dumplings and place about 6 dumplings in each bowl.  Top with the bok choy and ladle over the hot stock.  Garnish with the spring onion and serve hot.

Serves 6.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 15, 2006)

boufa - I like your receipe for Wonton Noodle Soup and Wontons - they sound delicious.


----------



## AnnieKyung (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank u for the recipe, I think I will try it today.


----------

